# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  VENDO PLANTONES DE ZARZAMORA (Berries)

## AGROBOSQUES

Tenemos disponibles 600 plantones de ZARZAMORA listos para campo. Ideales para cerco vivo o para separar  parcelas, doble propósito (seguridad y producción). Berries altamente productivos y muy precoces (inicio de producción a los 8 meses) El vivero está en Puente Piedra - Lima. Los invitamos a conocer nuestra parcela demostrativa en plena producción. Contactos a los teléfonos 942792768 ó #979920408 ó 064-531818 email: contacto@agrobosquesdeamericasac.com    Renso Moreno Gálvez  P1000988.JPGMORA HIBRIDA -FACE.jpgTemas similares: II SEMINARIO INTERNACIONAL DE BERRIES Fotografía Publicitaria: Aguaymanto, Inka Berries, Golden berries  (Physalis Peruviana) I congreso nacional de berries Berries en Ica Vendo Plantones de Granado  variedad Wonderful

----------

